# Egress window maximum height



## righter101

44 inches above floor for maximum distance to egress opening, as required by R310.

Just curious how you all would treat a window bench or seat, that is permanent in nature (finished, built in, sheetrocked, ie. not removable easily)....

If you had an egress window that was 50" to sill, above the floor, but there was a window seat or bench at, say 16" in height, giving you actually 34" to the window sill....

I realize the code says floor.  The commentary also says floor.

This is at rough framing.  The problem with lowering the window is that the exterior roof of the floor below is right at the bottom.

Raising the floor inside would provide a solution, and with 9' ceilings, wouldn't be a huge consequence.

I am just scanning for creative solutions that might not be as drastic, looking at what others have approved or modified in the past.

I realize that my duty is owed to the safety and enforcing the code minimums and I will always work towards that end.  I just wanted to get opinions and thoughts on window seats/benches, or other things you all have seen.

Forgive me if this has been covered in a previous thread.  I did scan them but didn't see anything similar.


----------



## TimNY

I would allow it as-is,provided the bench/seat is of suitable depth to stand on..

worst case put a 8" high step to the bench/seat and now you have a raised floor


----------



## Bootleg

Only in San Juan County Washington.


----------



## MarkRandall

Well guardrails now measure from top of built-in seat, why not window sill height?

I have always designed measuring from finish floor, not the seat in both cases above, so I probably fall into a thinking that you could measure from the top of a step that meets riser requirements of a stair, but than would a landing be required? Ah heck, I guess I don't know what to think.


----------



## TimNY

I don't see it as a big issue as long as the seat is not so narrow as to be awkward for escaping or for firefighters entering.

If you don't like my step scenario, how about you build a floor 6" higher below the window and then build the seat on top of that  

I wouldn't overthink this.. we are talking about 50" vs 44".. I dare say (having put hundreds of kids through windows during FP week) that it is easier for a child (and probably everybody) to escape with a seat under the window than a sill 44" AFF.


----------



## righter101

TimNY said:
			
		

> I wouldn't overthink this.. we are talking about 50" vs 44".. I dare say (having put hundreds of kids through windows during FP week) that it is easier for a child (and probably everybody) to escape with a seat under the window than a sill 44" AFF.


That sounds like a very good point.  I guess I was searching for options for a modification that preserve the intent of the code, which is life safety.  Your explanation supplemented with personal experience makes quite a bit of sense.  I am again, in my new capacity, trying to balance strict letter of the code with practical solutions that arise during projects.  I really appreciate the feedback because it provides unique pov's from others with more experience than me.  I also appreciate, believe it or not, when criticism comes my way, because if coming from some with a good knowledge base, then it is worthwhile for me to consider.  One thing about myself is that I don't think I am stuck in my ways, nor am I an expert at everything or all knowing either.  I do listen to all sides and feel I have a lot to learn.  Basically I am good about knowing what I don't know.  So again, thanks for the opinions from those out there with much more code experience than me.  I hope I can provide feedback that is helpful as well.

The other thing that comes to mind about having a bench or permanent seat under the egress window is that is a great place to put the window key so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## righter101

Bootleg said:
			
		

> Only in San Juan County Washington.


For the record, we grant forgiveness more often than permission, about 2 to 1 last year.

And speaking of "only in San Juan County", ask me sometime about our "owner-builder" ordinance.  you guys would have a field day with it.


----------



## Bootleg

righter101.

It's politics at it's best.

But it was that way before you got there and will be that way long after you leave.


----------



## righter101

Are you from the Islands?


----------



## TimNY

righter101 said:
			
		

> That sounds like a very good point.  I guess I was searching for options for a modification that preserve the intent of the code, which is life safety.  Your explanation supplemented with personal experience makes quite a bit of sense.  I am again, in my new capacity, trying to balance strict letter of the code with practical solutions that arise during projects.  I really appreciate the feedback because it provides unique pov's from others with more experience than me.  I also appreciate, believe it or not, when criticism comes my way, because if coming from some with a good knowledge base, then it is worthwhile for me to consider.  One thing about myself is that I don't think I am stuck in my ways, nor am I an expert at everything or all knowing either.  I do listen to all sides and feel I have a lot to learn.  Basically I am good about knowing what I don't know.  So again, thanks for the opinions from those out there with much more code experience than me.  I hope I can provide feedback that is helpful as well.The other thing that comes to mind about having a bench or permanent seat under the egress window is that is a great place to put the window key so it doesn't get lost.


The great thing about this forum is that many different opinions are contributed.  There are the "letter of the law" people here, the "get an engineer's stamp and disregard everything" people, and an entire spectrum in between.  While the opinions will differ (heatedly, in some cases) I don't think anybody's opinion is discounted.

There is no tone of voice in text, so if you get a short answer don't take it as gruff..

And don't discount your own opinion.  Sometimes I'm guilty of "doing it this way for xx years", then a fresh body presents a different opinion.. and the lightbulb comes on


----------



## DAYWALKER

Have run into this with basement escape windows. The concrete guy screws up the height, and then the builder / owner needs to provide a fix. I always require a concrete step / platform in the basement because it's more likely to stay instead of a wood step / platform.....which would be gone the day after a c.o. Is issued. This does'nt happen too often......but someday it will happen to all of us.


----------



## Yankee

DAYWALKER said:
			
		

> Have run into this with basement escape windows. The concrete guy screws up the height, and then the builder / owner needs to provide a fix. I always require a concrete step / platform in the basement because it's more likely to stay instead of a wood step / platform.....which would be gone the day after a c.o. Is issued. This does'nt happen too often......but someday it will happen to all of us.


I agree, when I have approved a wood platform (and it is to be 36"x36" at the "top" if more than one riser) I require bolting to the conc floor. not that it can't be removed, but they have just gone to a bit of work to get the bolts installed into the concrete, and hey , , , the platform isn't so bad anyway, , a stage for the puppet shows


----------



## fatboy

Short answer, I'd accept it.


----------



## mtlogcabin

I believe BO's have the authority under R104.10 Modifications to allow these types of "fixes" when needed. I don't belive R104.10 Modifications would apply during the design or intial plan review but we are all human and make mistakes. The concrete guy poured the floor to low, the inspector missed the rough opening height. The plans examiner did not have an interior elevation drawing detailing the sill height any number of reasons could apply and the modifications listed above would be in keeping with the intent of the code to provide safety to the occupants and firefighters.


----------



## FredK

I approved a "step" before to meet the requirement.  Of course the usual it's got to be bolted down cr@p goes with the approval.

As my old boss used to say you can only approe what you see at the time you see it.  To assume it stays or get changed you have no control over.


----------



## AegisFPE

Must be an Island thing in Washington!  A remodel to the Bainbridge Island Fire Department Station 22 quarters included installation of 2 or 3 steps up to a landing on a built-in storage box beneath the bedroom window.  The box itself was at about the same height as the bed (which did not have steps leading up to it - yet kids still manage to jump on their beds, how on earth do they get up there!)


----------



## Pcinspector1

TimNY,

That is a great point you made with childern getting out with the aid of a step, I think I'd approve it also. Just goes to show you the code does'nt always think of every issue. If it's a window seat that is hinged, a good place for a rope ladder?

righter101,

Is there another window in the bedroom that meets the 5.7 s.f. requirement that does not have a step? Only need one window to meet the egress requirement!

There is nothing preventing the homeowner from setting his dresser infront of the window anyway!

pc1


----------



## Inspector Gift

righter101 said:
			
		

> For the record, we grant forgiveness more often than permission, about 2 to 1 last year.And speaking of "only in San Juan County", ask me sometime about our "owner-builder" ordinance.  you guys would have a field day with it.


So, John, tell us about the "OWNER-BUILDER Ordinance...

I would truly like to hear about it!


----------



## Inspector Gift

The window opening is to be measured from the floor.(R310.1)   A landing is also an acceptable equal to a floor.(R311.3 & 311.7.5)   Residential landings must be a minium 36 deep.   IMHO, the window seat would not qualify as a floor or landing.

Not acceptable.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Would it be acceptable if the window seat was 36" wide? Not sure the OP has R311 issues.

R311 is for Stairways, ramps, egress off of balconies, hallways and doors. Should we be using that section here?

Just asking?


----------



## righter101

Washington State has an ammendment to 311.1, which states the following:

_R311.1 General. Stairways, ramps, exterior exit balconies, hallways and doors shall comply with this section._

_Exception: Stairs or ladders within an individual dwelling unit used for access to areas of 200 square feet (18.6 m2) or less, and not containing the primary bathroom or kitchen._

This allows small lofts to be accessed by ladders, etc.  I could call a window seat an "area less than 200 sq ft." and allow it to be accessed by say a 16" step.  I don't really like the idea having them install sleepers through out the entire room to raise the floor level because you would create a tripping hazard or goofy step somewhere else, likely at a doorway to a hall.

I appreciate everyone's feedback.  To answer a previous question, this is actually the only window out of this room.  I looked at the use or function of the room, and there was no way around the bedroom designation, so I am looking for a way to have this room be code compliant, basically safe for the occupant and resuce workers in the event of a fire.  It seems from talking to folks here as well as some fire fighters, a bench/seat would be an acceptable apparatus to provide the required clearances.

And, actually, using R311.1, with the Washington ammendments, I think it actually could be considered compliant with the strict letter of the law as well.

For Insp. Gift, I will bring the Owner Builder ordinance out for view sometime in the near future.  I would love other code and legal folks to take a look at it.  It's a hoot.  Very very poorly written.


----------



## Inspector Gift

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Would it be acceptable if the window seat was 36" wide? Not sure the OP has R311 issues.R311 is for Stairways, ramps, egress off of balconies, hallways and doors. Should we be using that section here?
> 
> Just asking?


The purpose of using R311 was to establish a precedent of landings as being an equal to floors an possibly an alternative to *righter101*'s question, nothing more.

:^ )


----------



## cboboggs

I have approved the permanent step before. I always recommend concrete, but a wood step bolted to the foundation is good enough for me. As for it disappearing, that is out of my control.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Insp. Gift,

Thanks for response, was'nt sure.

cbo

I have seen the concrete step also in the field, it would tend to stay in place longer than a framed step I would guess.


----------



## TimNY

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> The window opening is to be measured from the floor.(R310.1)   A landing is also an acceptable equal to a floor.(R311.3 & 311.7.5)   Residential landings must be a minium 36 deep.   IMHO, the window seat would not qualify as a floor or landing.  Not acceptable.


must... stop... from.. being... sucked.... in....

too late!  

I will assume for a moment (although my opinion differs) that a single 6" difference in floor height is a stairway, as well as a single step up to a window seat is a stairway.

R311.5.4 ex. A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs... provided a door does not swing over the stairs.  So, landing not required.

There is no minimum dimension for a floor.


----------



## David Henderson

except it, or tell them 44" from Finished floor.


----------



## Inspector Gift

> *R310.1*Where emergency escape and rescue openings are provided they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor.


IMHO, neither a window seat or a step up to the window seat qualifies as a "floor".

(I am surprised that no one is questioning the definition for *"sill"*...  )


----------



## righter101

What if they put flooring on it??


----------



## righter101

And it is designed to support a 30 # LL??

Hypothetically, lets say they put sleepers in 1/2 the room, raise the floor 7", encompassing the area under the window.  That constitutes a floor right?  Legal, code compliant.  So just back those sleepers away from the wall a bit, reduce the size so its in the immediate vicinity of the window.  Still a floor.


----------



## TimNY

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> IMHO, neither a window seat or a step up to the window seat qualifies as a "floor".   (I am surprised that no one is questioning the definition for *"sill"*...  )


Hey, it could go either way.  I don't begrudge you your interp.. but if we're gonna toss out the imho's.. imho it's compliant


----------



## NH09

As long as the window seat is secured and wide enough so that someone can comfortably step on it and pass through the window I would approve it. It does not seem that the window seat would hinder egress.


----------



## Grandpa

I have had similar situations in the past, on new construction and existing.  I allowed a step that was "premanently" attached, took pictures of the installation, documented it in our files and had it recorded on the deed in the event the "premanent" attachment ceased to exist.  I felt that that was an acceptable alternative to meet the "intent" of the code and it was backed up at the time by an extinct organization called the ICBO.


----------



## Architect1281

I'm older and meaner.

 1 history - High windows with smoke building down from the ceiling in a SLEEPING room

the requirement was devised to crawl on floor and reach for sill in a smoke filled room.

2 Emergency egress opening are really based on responder ingress dimensions (thankyou very mush FMBill)

so the measurement is to the floor and only the floor

not to a window seat, not to a landing, not to a step and landing

TO A FLOOR.


----------



## righter101

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> so the measurement is to the floor and only the floornot to a window seat, not to a landing, not to a step and landing
> 
> TO A FLOOR.


That is where this discussion and interpretation has led.  What constitutes a floor?? We all agree that if they raised the entire floor 7 inches in just that room, the window would now be compliant.  What if they raised the floor in the back half of the room only, 7 inches, encompassing the window area, having a step up in the middle of the room?? Still a floor??  Why can you not shrink that until it is just a smaller elevated floor at the window vicinity that provides for legal egress.

I appreciate your points, and reasons, and I believe this is one issue that will never bring both sides to a consensus, but it still good for me to hear all points of view.  I didn't have any preconceived notions going in to this, rather wanted feedback on what others allow or consider a safe alternative.

If you are crawling on a floor in a smoke filled room, you can not reach 44 inches up anyway.  Crawling until you bump into a step or bench would actually help indicate where you are and that you are close to your destination.


----------



## TimNY

Again.. I don't begrudge the "by the book" people, or as Arch puts it, the "older and meaner" people  

Me.. I'm in the "reasonable" people category.

Having been in the fire service let me tell you what the general line of thinking was...

We don't trust anybody to build anything right.  The first thing we do is put a tool down to the floor because we have no idea if you actually installed a floor there.  Only 1 EERO opening is required to meet code.  You could have 4 windows of the same size, 3 with window seats under them.  Do you think we know which one to use?  Those tot finder stickers on the window.. Don't even bother, we ignore them.

It's nice to say that we do certain things for the firefighters, because nobody would want to impede a firefighter.  It's all well and good (and we do appreciate the big windows.. except when they have missileproof glass.. in which case if it's locked we're taking the whole unit out anyway).  But we don't trust you.  We won't use the hoses in your hose cabinets.  If we can stretch a hose, we won't even use the standpipe.

Without aid, young school-aged children cannot reach the sash lock on a window with a 44" sill height.  They cannot even get themselves up onto the sill.

So, you play the firefighter card, I'll play the children burning to death in a fire card.  I'm not trying to berate anybody, but I speak from the heart.  I've been through a window in scba and I've taught fire prevention and I would rather give the advantage to the kids than to myself.  I'm not yelling at anybody, just passionate about kids getting out.







and yes, that is my arm


----------



## righter101

Wow, thanks Tim.  You have given me a very good point of view, while respecting the opinions and interpretations of others.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## righter101

And I'm guessing in the picture, that is a 44" sill??

I like the modern looking "milk crate" style flooring by the window.


----------



## JBI

Bottom line is, you've got to look at yourself in the mirror every morning, and sleep with your decisions every night. If you are comfortable doing those things, then chances are you made the right decision.

Part of the problem here is that the terminology is incorrect in the OP. It's not an 'egress' window, it's an 'emergency escape and rescue opening'. Unlike many here I am not a firefighter, but respect their work and their opinions on such matters greatly.


----------



## TimNY

righter101 said:
			
		

> And I'm guessing in the picture, that is a 44" sill?? I like the modern looking "milk crate" style flooring by the window.


That sill is 36" AFF.


----------



## JBI

When we built our current home in 1998, NYS was still using its' 'rogue' code and drop-down ladders were 'verbotten'. The kids window sills are too far above outside grade for jumping to be an option. When my wife was picking out mini-blinds at the big box store, I went and found the drop-down ladders. I had already researched them and knew what I wanted for ratings. The first few months in the house we did some EDITH dry runs. My then seven year old daughter was leary of dropping and climbing out onto the ladder, but with me in the room and my wife on the ground below we got her to drop the ladder and climb down.

The windows, including sill height met code; the presence of the ladders did not. I slept better at night knowing the ladders were there, and had no trouble justifying the violation to myself... my kids were that much safer.


----------



## Architect1281

A floor is the flat surface of a room upon which the occupancy occurs and it must be

at least 70 sf and hav a minimum dimendion of 7 feet

so if you want to have a 7 x 10 or an 8'-4 x 8'4 square, raised platform, floor like room segment

Knock yerself out

even then I would not argue its not a floor


----------



## TimNY

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> even then I would not argue its not a floor


Well then, there's no sense discussing the issue.  I think we've reached a new threshold of unreasonableness if you would argue against your own definition of a floor.

Each room must have a habitable floor area of 70sf.  Provided the rest of the room meets that requirement, I see no merit in that rationale.


----------



## Architect1281

Ok so I guess I'm unreasonable to have the required dimension from sill to floor

To begin a a location that meets the definition of a floor in an occupied space

and extend to the location defined as the sill of a window.

sorry but I believe that the basic tenants of the code egress path being a PRIME should not be excused, varied, or modified.

unreasonable on that one GUILTY AS CHARGED

here's you request for variance or waiver.

http://www.ribcc.ri.gov/documents/bcsc/Appeal%20Application.pdf

Now lets have that beer and I'll help you fill in the form


----------



## Yankee

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> A floor is the flat surface of a room upon which the occupancy occurs and it must beat least 70 sf and hav a minimum dimendion of 7 feet so if you want to have a 7 x 10 or an 8'-4 x 8'4 square, raised platform, floor like room segment Knock yerself out even then I would not argue its not a floor


The point being one needs to stand in front of the window ON something. If a landing of 3' x 3' is adequate for other purposes, the rest of your 7' x 10' floor is moot.


----------



## TimNY

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> Ok so I guess I'm unreasonable to have the required dimension from sill to floor


Whoah, back up.



			
				Architect1281 said:
			
		

> A floor is the flat surface of a room upon which the occupancy occurs and it must be at least 70 sf and hav a minimum dimendion of 7 feeteven then I would not argue its not a floor


That's all I was referring to.  You stated what you perceive to be the definition of floor.. and then you said you would argue that something meeting your definition of floor... was not a floor.  That is the only thing I referred to as unreasonable.

If you want to be by-the-book, that is fine.  If you have a certain interpretation of what a floor is, and the sill height doesn't meet your definition, then by all means it is your call.

I wouldn't try to justify it with the firefighter angle, for the reasons noted.


----------



## Architect1281

Sorry bout that TimNY I was backing up my a small platform is not a floor if its not that big

if someone went to the trouble to make the step / platform that big I'd probably loose my leverage

What's your favorite brew.

Think I've only got Harpoon or DogFish IPA left.

Time to go for a Turtle Wax

I've got to put some time in learning the edit clip paste process here TimnY s posts look so much better n mine


----------



## TimNY

No problem.  Without tone of voice it is difficult to interpret the demeanor of posts.

If you're going to ESBOF in NJ, I'll take you up on that beer!


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Yankee said:
			
		

> I agree, when I have approved a wood platform (and it is to be 36"x36" at the "top" if more than one riser) I require bolting to the conc floor. not that it can't be removed, but they have just gone to a bit of work to get the bolts installed into the concrete, and hey , , , the platform isn't so bad anyway, , a stage for the puppet shows


 This is what was done on a row of townhouses, no modification required. 





			
				Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> IMHO, neither a window seat or a step up to the window seat qualifies as a "floor".  (I am surprised that no one is questioning the definition for *"sill"*... )


 A custom home builder asked about this and I explained how IBC and the IRC where written differently in regard with the opening and sill. He was turned down on the final even though technically correct the sill was 24 inches above the floor but the opening was about 54 inches similar to what’s shown in the picture with the bottom portion fixed.
View attachment 397


View attachment 397


/monthly_2011_02/Awning-and-Casement-Windows-from-G-James-Glass-Aluminium-202339.jpg.3c1b8e55a5067d42c0b6a2e25e5d627c.jpg


----------



## righter101

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> A floor is the flat surface of a room upon which the occupancy occurs and it must beat least 70 sf and hav a minimum dimendion of 7 feetso if you want to have a 7 x 10 or an 8'-4 x 8'4 square, raised platform, floor like room segmentKnock yerself out even then I would not argue its not a floor


 Can you clarify, if I have a step, as pictured in the room below, that divided a room that was, say 10x10, in half, this would no longer be a legal sized room?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 398


View attachment 398


/monthly_2011_02/floorsteplevel.JPG.05a6831d834818d4fe8cb026cb720ef4.JPG


----------



## Architect1281

Well not sure from the photo but

You need 1 this big

R304.1 Minimum area. Every dwelling unit shall have at least

one habitable room that shall have not less than 120 square feet

(11 m2) of gross floor area

then the rest need to be at least

R304.2 Other rooms. Other habitable rooms shall have a floor

area of not less than 70 square feet (6.5 m2).

with a minimum dimension like this

R304.3 Minimum dimensions. Habitable rooms shall not be

less than 7 feet (2134 mm) in any horizontal dimension.

If the space includes a 7 x 7 area and contains more than 70 sf and has spaces less than 7 feet in any dimension

like oh say 5 feet - the 5 foot space can exist but it is not credited to the required minimu of 70

Like some slope ceilings go to the floor to a zero heigiht wall while the space below 5 feet in height exists cannot count to the minimum areas

in your photo if the platform is 10 x 10 then its 100 sf no matter what you call it ( with a wall in the middle it would be 2 segments of 5 x 10 and the No it would not be a "Compliant" defined habitable room


----------



## Architect1281

TimNY not going to make Jersey this year but some of my RI commrades will.

was in Newport last year but College tuition is eating my budget along with

home and auto repairs


----------



## righter101

Code reference?

Assume the step I have shown exists in a room that is 7'x10'.  There is a uniform step up of 7 inches within a bedroom.  1/2 the bedroom has, say a 9'3" ceiling height, the remainder has a 10'0" ceiling height.

What provision of the IRC is being violated?

Assume another area or room already meets the 120 sq ft. min.


----------



## Yankee

righter101 said:
			
		

> Assume the step I have shown exists in a room that is 7'x10'.  There is a uniform step up of 7 inches within a bedroom.  1/2 the bedroom has, say a 9'3" ceiling height, the remainder has a 10'0" ceiling height.  What provision of the IRC is being violated?
> 
> Assume another area or room already meets the 120 sq ft. min.


None, except the pink carpet.


----------



## righter101

Just wait

This is actually my house.  The carpet isn't actually pink, just poor lighting.  We have been building a new house on the property and will be moving in about 2 weeks.

I will take some pictures of this place before we tear it down.  There is some picture worthy items you all should get a kick out of.


----------



## righter101

February 23rd 2011

To:	XXXXXXXX Construction

Re:	Modification Request for XXXXXX residence

	Permit #XX-XXXX; TPN XXXXX

You have requested a modification of IRC (International Residential Code 2006 edition) section R310.1

 R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required.

(partial text only) “…shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches above the floor….”

The main floor on the residence under construction has a bedroom with the egress window positioned 50” above rough floor framing.  The exterior lower roof is pitched and constructed in a manner such that cutting the window opening to lower the opening to 44” would have a substantial detrimental effect on the building.

 IRC section R104.10 allows the AHJ to grant such modifications when “special individual reason makes the strict letter of this code impractical and the modification is in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code and that such modification does not lessen health, life and fire safety requirements or structural.”

DISCUSSION:

The emergency escape and rescue openings required in sleeping rooms are one of the key fire and life safety elements of residential construction.  The intent of the code is very clear.  A room used for sleeping shall be provided with a method for occupants to leave the building in the event of a fire when passage through other portions of the house may not be possible.  The intent is also to provide fully equipped rescue personnel access in to the building.  The minimum sizes, heights, and other operational requirements establish a uniform standard to which rescue personnel can train.

Your proposal of creating a permanent window bench or seat, as referenced in the attached diagram provides an 18”-24” wide platform the entire length of the window.  The method of construction provided will essentially create a raised floor (capable of withstanding the required 30# LL in sleeping rooms).   The Washington State Building Code Council has specifically amended the IRC to allow “Stairs or ladders within an individual dwelling used for access to areas 200 square feet or less……” to be exempt from the requirements for code compliant stairs.  Therefore, it can be reasonably be interpreted that a raised floor area is being created that is permitted to be accessed via means other than a code compliant stairway.  In this instance, a step  of approximately 18” will be utilized for access.  The measurement from the egress window can be taken from the floor directly adjacent to it; that which would be utilized in the event of an emergency.

Review of the proposed configuration for compliance with the intent of the code reveals that it meets the intent.  The area under the window will provide less than a 44 inch drop to any rescue personal attempting to enter in the event of an emergency.  The reduced clearance from the top of the seat/raised floor, provided even greater access to the emergency exit that is afforded by a code maximum 44 inches.

When all the components are considered as a whole for this project, the structure is in compliance with the intent and purpose of the codes, as defined in IRC R101.3.

The configuration shall comply with the following requirements:

1)	Shall be 18” minimum depth, as shown on the submitted drawing.

2)	Shall be 24” maximum height

3)	Shall be uniform height and depth under the entire window

4)	Shall be constructed in a permanent manner, so as not to be readily removable, including but not limited to, permanent framing covered with finish material.

5)	The required window shall comply with all other requirements found in R310

The request for modification is hereby granted.  This modification is specific to the project referenced.  All work for this project is subject to field inspection and approval.

Sincerely,


----------



## TimNY

Thanks for sharing that, righter101.

arch sorry to hear you won't be in NJ.. I was in Newport last year.  Loved the location.. could have done without the friggin detours after the storm.  Jersey will definitely be closer.  Went to NH too.. that was ridiculous.


----------



## KZQuixote

Good Job righter 101!

I'm aware that my home county has made similar decisions in the past. I believe that you made the right one in this case as well.

Bill


----------

